# Rubber band ball



## Hadley4000 (Sep 16, 2008)

This thing is pretty cool. My rubber band ball. Started from just 1 rubber band that I folded over a bunch.


----------



## DavidWoner (Sep 16, 2008)

bounce it!

and about how many rubber bands is that?


----------



## darkzelkova (Sep 16, 2008)

WOW how bored were you xD


----------



## Swoncen (Sep 16, 2008)

looks cool. Is there a cube inside? =)


----------



## Vulosity (Sep 16, 2008)

Vault312 said:


> bounce it!
> 
> and about how many rubber bands is that?



We know that there's more than 100. I'm guessing 1,000 rubber bands.


----------



## Hadley4000 (Sep 16, 2008)

Vault312 said:


> bounce it!
> 
> and about how many rubber bands is that?



It is bigger now. If I remember correctly, about 6000


----------



## Swoncen (Sep 16, 2008)

http://www.zackhample.com/photos/2005/zack_ball_200_pounds2.jpg


----------



## CAT13 (Sep 16, 2008)

Is it going to get this big? xD







EDIT: How much does your ball weigh?


----------



## Swoncen (Sep 16, 2008)

And will you have such muscles after it? =)


----------



## DavidWoner (Sep 16, 2008)

that guy in CAT13's post is obviously compensating.


----------



## Athefre (Sep 16, 2008)

Vault312 said:


> that guy in CAT13's post is obviously compensating.



Well....at least he has big balls.


----------



## Hadley4000 (Sep 17, 2008)

CAT13 said:


> Is it going to get this big? xD
> 
> 
> 
> ...





As cool as that would be, there is no way I could afford the bands to fit on that. I am a broke student.


Mine? It weights about 6 pounds. Now it is a little larger than a cantelope.


----------



## Vulosity (Sep 17, 2008)

Athefre said:


> Well....at least he has big balls.



That sounded weird.


----------



## ConnorCuber (Sep 17, 2008)

I think it was meant to.


----------

